# Stalbas



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

In the early 1970's there was a herring seiner or herring carrier that went ashore on the south Coast of Newfoundland and was a total wreck, her name was Stalbas, I think she was from Norway. Do anyone have a photo or info on this ship.

Thanks
Clarence


----------



## Robert D (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Clarence,
In an advertisment for a video called "Beneath the waves" about wrecks around SW Newfoundland it is mentioned "Stalbas" a 90m fishingboat which sank in the harbour of Isle au Morts. Maybe something to look into.
Robert.


----------

